# Simply Music, Simply Mushrooms Morel Festival



## mushroomfarm (Feb 24, 2013)

Simply Music, Simply Mushrooms features two days of guided forays, lectures, live music, and craft beer, centered around the elusive morel mushroom. The location is in the heart of Southern Indiana woodlands, with over 60,000 acres publicly accessible near the event site. Participants will be treated to over 15 bands during the festival, and be sure to bring your tent, because the campgrounds will be rockin’ in the evenings. The final event Sunday will be the first Indiana State Morel Hunting Championship. Be sure to attend and claim your crown. You can find more information about the event and get tickets at www.morelfestival.com.


----------



## mushroomfarm (Feb 24, 2013)




----------

